# AJAX diagram application



## outmarcus (Aug 27, 2005)

Are there other web-based AJAX diagram tools like this one? http://ajax.phpmagazine.net/2006/05/smoot_webbased_diagram_and_gis_1.html (named Smoot)

I mean an app. similar to Microsoft Visio but done in web/AJAX... and even much simpler... (like the above)


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Good question, I only know of 1;

http://www.gliffy.com/


----------



## outmarcus (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow! that Gliffy is fantastic! thanks! 
The only problem is its price: $280


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I know, hurts but "We also provide free licenses for Open Source projects". 

It is neato though.


----------



## outmarcus (Aug 27, 2005)

I asked them whether I can have it gratis for personal use too


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sequal7 said:


> Good question, I only know of 1;
> 
> http://www.gliffy.com/


Wow, I just made an account and I am really impressed. :up:


----------

